# Speed Cam on Al Nahda Road Working or No?



## arazas (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello,

Today I met speedcam which is located before Damsacus Street signal right after the bridge at 108KM/h on Al Nahda road while coming from E311 towards Al Mulla Plaza.

I am confused because I got no Flash, this road is 80km/h and speed cam should flash at 101km/h but in my case it was not flashed. It was around 1AM midnight so I couldn't miss the light of flash if it was blinked but it didnt.

Now would I get fine? What kind of speedcam is that? is it digital or old film based speedcam?

I tried finding it online but no fine exist, also no SMS received.

Do you guys have any experience with this location?

Actually my traffic violation record is very clean, that is why I am nervous as it happened unintentionally. 

Please share your experience and advise.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

No way to tell. So just relax, set aside 600 dhs, and if you do not receive a fine within a month, treat the 600 as a bonus and splash it on something nice


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

even if your speedometer says 108, your actual speed may have been 100 or thereabouts (speedometers are deliberately set to have this discrepancy - range differs).
Just follow Tropicana's advice - it generally takes some time for the fine to come through.
And next time follow the speed limit (even if there are no cameras around).


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

no flash at night = no ticket.... Sometimes they just don't go off... Take if from someone who spends thousands of AED a year on fines lol.


----------

